
Using AI to Combat the Menace of “Fake Accounts” on Social Media - gargisharma
https://blog.karna.ai/using-ai-to-combat-the-menace-of-fake-accounts-on-social-media-8af96bc71842
======
mongodude
Not a bad approach to contextually identify similar content from different
tweets. Wondering if similar approaches could be used to identify fake news by
comparing their contextual similarity with an existing, known database of fake
news.

~~~
muktabh
Fake News is a harder problem due to two reasons:

1\. Fresh News constantly keeps cropping up. Its a dynamic problem, not
something that can be done on a static dataset. 2\. Verification is a harder
problem as compared to clustering. One of the problems is what data to treat
as ground truth for verification. Technologically it is composed of hard
problems : finding out each individual fact in a document and then verifying
them from close facts from ground truth article.

------
deepaksmvdu
useful

